# Trek X-Caliber 9. 2018. 21,5



## Matz71 (24. August 2019)

Hallo.....

Ich verkaufe mein Trek Mountainbike. Trek X-Caliber9. , 2018,Farbe Matt Dinster Black,Rahmengröße 21,5 und 29 mm Reifengröße,Duopedale Klick und Normal,und Flaschenhalter.

Gekauft im August 2018. Unfallfrei und ca.800 km gefahren. Preis 800€.

Fahrrad ist auch bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Matz71 (28. August 2019)

Verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

